# I made a puppy bungalo



## bean'smommee (Nov 22, 2005)

Look at my website under "puppy things" to see the new house I made for the pups. I used plastic canvas, batting, and some really cute flannel doggie material. I also recycled their chewed up old doggie bed for the bottom, just had to cover it with new material. They really love their house, and keep nice and warm on cold mornings. The next one I make will have sturdier walls, and maybe a removable cover. Hope you like it  


http://www.chimommee1.blinkz.com/albums/


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hey that is really cool!! You are so creative!! :wink:


----------



## bean'smommee (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you :colors: :flower:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Great job! :thumbleft:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

WOW what a fantastic job you did, Smiffy would love that to hide away in.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow! That is beautiful!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is really good


----------



## bean'smommee (Nov 22, 2005)

Yay! I'm glad you guys like it, and the best part is that I didn't really have to do any sewing, just stitch it together with the yarn. Realy easy, but could use stronger walls. That darn Beans keeps wanting to sit on the top and make it cave in.  :lol:


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

That is great! I love it!

I think at WalMart they have a pattern for a cat tent...I think it would work really well for a Chi too!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow! Great job! That bed looks wonderful!


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

Amazing...it's like camouflage for her too! The sweaters you made are gorgeous too!!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

that really is very nice!
armani would be lost in it :]
very well thought of!!!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

That is so cute


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Awesome!! Carl would LOVE it!! 
I would pay good money for one of those!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That's really nice!! My two would LOVE hiding in that!


----------

